# What kind of fish?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well im in the middle of finally getting the water levels right in my 15gallon fresh water tank. i just have to get the PH right, its pretty high lol.
but im still trying to figure out what kind of fish to get.
i had an oscar for about 3 years when i was like 14. and thats what im leaning towards again, i really liked the oscar. but im not totally sold.
im into the cichlids type fish. im also looking towards a piranha. 
what kind of fish do you have?
what kind of fish do you recommend? 
im not looking for a discus fish or any other high maintenance type. im just trying to get back into the fish tank game like i used to be.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

uhh 15 gallon or 150?? I have piranahs but they are in a 150 they need alot of space. I used to have Oscars in a different tank but those fish are like cows in water they make a mess...plus they got hole in the head which is common. So right now we just have a Jack Dempsy in that tank which is a cool fish and doesnt make much of a mess, I wouild look into one of those.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> uhh 15 gallon or 150?? I have piranahs but they are in a 150 they need alot of space. I used to have Oscars in a different tank but those fish are like cows in water they make a mess...plus they got hole in the head which is common. So right now we just have a Jack Dempsy in that tank which is a cool fish and doesnt make much of a mess, I wouild look into one of those.


15. i think its 15, actually it might be 20. lol. 
i loved having my oscar, but i just want to look into some other types.
if i got an oscar or a piranha it would be an only fish in the tank. but reading more and more about piranhas they get big real fast. and i also just read that there illegal in the state of WA


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I would check out that Jack Dempsy it's alot like an Oscar but dont have health issues and are a clean fish.less maintenece is always better.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> I would check out that Jack Dempsy it's alot like an Oscar but dont have health issues and are a clean fish.less maintenece is always better.


i've seen them before. they are really cool looking. 
i didnt have too much of a problem with my oscar. i had him for quite a few years. but i also get my fish at reputable fish stores. that could be it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd go with the Oscar!!!

Here's one I had with *USA* on it's side


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah but you cant put an oscar in a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i had an oscar for a few years in a 10 gallon and he was fine. i think a 15 or 20 gallon would be fine for one of them.
beautiful fish marty!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ok well the 1st thing there gonna ask you is what size tank you have so i'm sure they will explain it. here is just a little something i found.

Oscar Care Basics - The First Tank Guide - Basic Information to Care for Your Oscar


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

~StangChick~ said:


> yeah but you cant put an oscar in a 15 gallon tank.


The one I posted was in a 20 gal for a good long while and I moved him in a 55 gal tank


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I like community fish, I never went for the oscars and more aggressive fish. I like a nice well rounded tank with some angel fish, a few barbs, plecos, a little school of neons, the kissing gouramis (sp?), and some bottom feeders. That being said I also like saltwater community fish, but the fish are so pricey. I did have a discus once, I named him CD, he was easy to care for, but the reason they die so often in tanks is that they are brackish fish, and many people put them in freshwater or saltwater tanks. Right now I have a 10 gallon tank with an african clawed frog in it. There used to be fish, long story involving my youngest brother and the fair, but now I just have frog. I have considered getting some fish, but frog is 4 years old, and if I get fish and he dies of old age, then I have fish to care for still.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> ok well the 1st thing there gonna ask you is what size tank you have so i'm sure they will explain it. here is just a little something i found.
> 
> Oscar Care Basics - The First Tank Guide - Basic Information to Care for Your Oscar


thanks for the link!



FloorCandy said:


> I like community fish, I never went for the oscars and more aggressive fish. I like a nice well rounded tank with some angel fish, a few barbs, plecos, a little school of neons, the kissing gouramis (sp?), and some bottom feeders. That being said I also like saltwater community fish, but the fish are so pricey. I did have a discus once, I named him CD, he was easy to care for, but the reason they die so often in tanks is that they are brackish fish, and many people put them in freshwater or saltwater tanks. Right now I have a 10 gallon tank with an african clawed frog in it. There used to be fish, long story involving my youngest brother and the fair, but now I just have frog. I have considered getting some fish, but frog is 4 years old, and if I get fish and he dies of old age, then I have fish to care for still.


i am still on the fence about what to get. on one side i really do want to have more than one fish. and an assortment would be awesome, but i really love my oscars lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Convicts are good. I had some years ago. They are like dogs though. Gotta have some chains and houses.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

oscars are pretty awsometo have... does ne one know about caring for a saltwater aquarium? i really want one like really bad but im afraid i will not get the levels right and kill all the fish...i swear by the end of the year my place is going to look like a minie pet shop...im gonna have 2 dogs. i got my lizard...im gonna buy another snake since mine hasnt showed up yet and this time im not letting anyone open or close the snake tank besides me!!!!!!!! and i am going to get an aquarium...maybe not salt water though...but good luck on finding fish!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i got ma babies. a green terror and an albino tiger oscar. both are about an inch long. im stoked.
what are we looking at for names for these little dudes? does anyone have a link for mythical god names?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I heard silver dollar fishes do well with oscars.... just something i found while reading up on chichlid type fishes


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

do they? i was looking at those at the fish store.

heres an idea of what my fish will look like when they get a bit bigger. they're just little guys now

green terror








albino tiger oscar


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

take pics!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Another compatible species for your Oscar aquarium, the silver dollar (Mylossoma pluriventre) is a peaceful, schooling fish that can be kept in groups of three to six with most other community tank species of similar size. They can grow to 6" and probably larger. They live for several years. 
Silver Dollars are relatives of the Piranha but instead of being carnivores, they are mainly herbivores that require a diet high in vegetable matter, including any of the commercial Spirulina- and vegetable-based frozen, freeze-dried and flake foods. 
They will also accept small live foods, such as brine shrimp, bloodworms and glass worms. Supplement with parboiled peas, zucchini and romaine lettuce.

*The Silver Dollar is extremely sensitive to even the smallest quantity of nitrite* before your nitrite kid can detect it they will start gasping for air, perform immediately a 30% water change and clean or replace your filters. Do not use aquarium salt to treat diseases in your tank as Silver Dollars do not tolerate salt well. They do best in soft moderately acidic water. Avoid using malachite green, as they can die of copper poisoning. 
Silver Dollars love subdued lighting so provide them with floating plants which they may nibble on and adequate hiding places in the form of rocks, flowerpots and driftwood. The female will lay eggs among the floating plants. The eggs will immediately drop to the bottom, but will not be eaten. The eggs hatch after three days and the fry will become free-swimming within a week, attaching themselves to the tank glass where they will eat small plankton.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> take pics!!!


i'll take pics right after i get a light for the hood. i think i may need to get another hood too. i came home last night to the hood in the fish tank, a big puddle in the living room, and then odis was soaking wet. lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone on any fresh water tank forums?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> anyone on any fresh water tank forums?


My love for animals is undying, but my time is limited so I must center my obsession towards the bully breeds... And that's why I'm on here and nowhere else LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm on a couple, he** if I remember them after joining something like 20 dog forums. Check out liveaquaria.com though, that's Dr.'s Foster and Smiths fishy site.... Might be a forum on there. Gonna tell you now though, fish forum is gonna jump you as soon as you mention your tank size and your wants.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

oh well. **** em. i plan on switching tanks in november any way. to at least a 55 gallon.
so if they get butt hurt then oh well.
thanks for the info!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeap yeap. What kinda set up you got going? I've been seeing nice canister filters on CL lately, cheap too. I'm filtering about 550GPH on a 55 gal. I was about to get crazy and throw out my hang ons and then it came to me.......... GET ANOTHER TANK. So right now I'm looking for something larger at the right price to set on the floor and not decorate and keep that for the more aggro fish I have. Then I can finally get my 55 back to what it looked like that first year I was really into it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well my 20 gall is pretty basic. i didnt want to go too crazy when im just getting back into the fish tank game again. my filter is just the new aqua -tech power filter model. for tank sizes 20-40 gallon. i'll post pics tonight. i hope they come out descent


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I stay pretty faithful to Emperor/Penguin stuff, myself. I just gotta grab a Fluval. Every tank I ever see with one is just such a calm and quiet tank.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im not too knowledgeable on fish tank supplies. so any advise i would greatly appreciate. 
i got a light bulb on my tank. i ended up getting a marine-glo bulb that puts out an aqua blue light. i think it looks good. i also got a little back ground for the back of the tank. so tonight im going to put that on and take some pics. the fish are always hiding tho so we'll see.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i used to keep fish at one time i had 3 tanks setup in my bedroom...too much work. it seemed like i spent more time working with them they i got to sit back and enjoy them. i do miss my bamboo shark Jimmy though. when he died i got him cremated (i know there wasnt going to be much of him left but i loved that fish so much it made me feel better to have him still)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aww thats sad. im getting kinda attached to these fish. good to see you on GP.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> aww thats sad. im getting kinda attached to these fish. good to see you on GP.


i am trying to pop around


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

this is the best i could do :/

Green Terror

















Albino tiger oscar.


----------

